# Kerry & Bush



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok, I am a supporter of Bush. I go to college and frequently the topic of the presidental candidates come up. Often i end up getting in arguments with people because its seems like sometimes i am the only Bush supporter in my classes, some people even seem discusted by this. Honestly, i don't know a great deal about Kerry, but from what i've seen, i don't like him, and I've never really minded G.W. I know this message board is pro Bush for the most part, can someone give me some fuel for my arguments why Bush is better than Kerry?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Why is Bush better than Kerry?

The first thing that comes to mind is the ability to make a decision. Since John Kerry became the lead rabid dog in the demorat race. The man never makes a decision. Case in point was the Fundraising thing before the DNC. The demorat was not gonna take the nomination because Bush would have got his nomination later and he wanted to be able to spend money in the same period as GWB. The man could not make a decision what to do so he threw it out there saw what the public thought and then made the decision. The USA is not in a position where this way of decision making can work. Whatever your opinion of the war maybe President Bush made a decision. That is what a president does makes tough decisions and Kerry has proven time and time again he cannot make a decision. Kerry has stood in the senate and voted against measure after measure to help the troops in Iraq fight. He has said NO to weapons, equipment and body armor, but he says YES to BOTOX and THEREZA. Sorry but not a guy I would entrust with the safety and security of my country in this post 9/11 era


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

'nuff said


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

My point:

" Kerry is a "flip-flop", for christ sakes, he didn't even know if he wanted to be president "

Total lack of decision making ability... a yes today is a No tomorrow. He cannot and has not kept his view straight... Kerry can't even decide if he wants to wipe his ass after he... well you get the picture...


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

My friend who walks around with a Bush Cheney 04 shirt said something to me that I think is actually true. People only vote for Kerry because they dont like Bush. This guy has people come up to him asking "why are you voting for Bush" and when he asks the same about why they vote for kerry he gets that response more than half the time without any logical backing.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

SOT_II @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> 'nuff said


haha... maybe that pic is enough to persuade some Kerry voters into voting for GW! :lol:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A reason? How about John Kerry is a self-serving-flip-flopping-self-aggrandizing-plastic-married-to-a-harpy bolshevik? 8) 

Sorry, you said you were in school: a bolshevik is a follower of Lenin that helped overthrow the Czar (after which they murdered him, his wife and children...kinda like modern day adherents of a religion which shall remain nameless, but starts with an I and ends with slam...)


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

i mean granted, i dont agree with a lot of stuff about bush like giving something like 400 million to NASA when there are no people with health care and a lot of this outsourcing stuff, but honestly, when you watch Bush answer a question he's direct, confident in what he says. one thing you can say is that bush has an ACTUAL vision, Kerry listens to wha the polls say. id rather have a president who wont go on polls like clinton did. you can also say, in the senate kerry has voted AGAINST so may intelligence and defense budgets, voted against giving billions to the war he SUPPORTED. i dont know how bush can prepare for his debate, kerry has given so many asnwers to so many diferent things.

Posted Wed Sep 29, 15:38:

one more thing, we NEED a third party. we need a party kinda with rebublican ideals that wont tax the hell out of us, but wont be so big business and a democrat side that will represent the working man( like FDR did) more and not these dumb federal judges and wont represent stupid people like mike moore, clintons, etc....time for reform.


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

What pisses me off is when Kerry falls he blames the USSS agent beside him and then when he throws a ball short of a Desert Storm veteran on the openeing picth he points to him and told him he should of caught it.... idiot, I'll write in McCain again


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

EMcNeice @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> Ok, I am a supporter of Bush. I go to college and frequently the topic of the presidental candidates come up. Often i end up getting in arguments with people because its seems like sometimes i am the only Bush supporter in my classes, some people even seem discusted by this. Honestly, i don't know a great deal about Kerry, but from what i've seen, i don't like him, and I've never really minded G.W. I know this message board is pro Bush for the most part, can someone give me some fuel for my arguments why Bush is better than Kerry?


Kerry has stated he would only take military action if it was approved by the U.N.
Do we really want to rely on the U.N. when our lives are at stake???? No. I want a President that will tell the U.N. "This is what I'm doing, like it or not!" Bush is that guy. Our people could be dying and Kerry would be begging the French for permission to defend us. (The same French that would be speaking German if not for us.) Why should we need permission from an organization that needs us for our military muscle, not the other way around.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

granted the Democratic party is not always the favorite amongst LE folks.... But Kerry really is a piss poor choice for a candidate... my wife and I "debate" at home all the time, she's for Kerry :roll: [-X =; My biggest statements are "he doesn't even know if he wants to be prez or not" and "They couldn't pick a better candidate?".. Her point is like 50% of the other Kerry voters "I don't like Bush" (phew!! thank god, lol :wink: ), but she cannot provide a reason other than that to vote for Kerry.... :shock:


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

RPD931 @ Fri Oct 01 said:


> granted the Democratic party is not always the favorite amongst LE folks.... But Kerry really is a piss poor choice for a candidate... my wife and I "debate" at home all the time, she's for Kerry :roll: [-X =; My biggest statements are "he doesn't even know if he wants to be prez or not" and "They couldn't pick a better candidate?".. Her point is like 50% of the other Kerry voters "I don't like Bush" (phew!! thank god, lol :wink: ), but she cannot provide a reason other than that to vote for Kerry.... :shock:


It seems like there isn't anyone for Kerry....Just those who will vote for him because he isn't Bush...

I'm going to vote for Bush because Pat Buchanan isn't running.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Reasons to vote for Bush:

He has proven he willing to take aggressive measures to protect America

He basically told the UN :2up: (which has been a long time coming in my opinion)

He has been consistent in regards to the War on Terror, good or bad we've known where he stands since day one

He is a firm believer in tax cuts. If someone comes back with that "tax break for the wealthy" line explain basic Economics 101; those that make more pay more taxes, therefore they receive a bigger tax break, its not rocket science

He has taken unpopular stances on positions on issues he believes strongly in which is a mark of integrity in my book, and integrity is one of the most fundamental leadership traits.

Reasons not to vote Kerry:

He is incapable of making decisions without 1st finding out how it will affect his poll #'s

He has basically said that he would go crawling to the UN begging for support. That may make the US look pretty weak during a war

He will raise (or as he calls it "repeal") our taxes

He was been a Senator in Massachusetts for as long as he has and he has done absolutely nothing to benefit Mass. One would wager to guess that he will do nothing for the US (doing nothing is a behavior pattern for this guy)

He has serious credibility issues


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

I couldn't believe that during the debate last night Kerry specifically criticized Bush's work on Homeland security and said that he would do a better job as president. Didn't Kerry go out of his way to leave the campaign trail to vote against the bill allowing LEO's to carry concealed state to state? He has also been a speedbump for allowing extra funding of the war, then criticizes the president because are troops are driving around in HUMVEES that don't have enough armour. 
And how they hell can Kerry keep playing on his military service when the guy doesn't know how to handle a damn firearm? Who believes and empty promise from him like he will win the war in Irag and says that the troops will also be back in 6months. Logistically how long would it take to withdraw all the troops starting tomorrow? I would guess maybe 3 months, so that leaves Superman Kerry 3 months to win the war. Sweet, I'll vote for the ignorant man spouting empty promises, right!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Just wanted to get some other point of views. I have plenty of ammo for my political debates now! 8)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I believe that Mr. Kerry is motivated by two things: money and power. He has sought power all his life, the ultimate goal of which is the presidency. Further, his two 'marriages' were to rich women...not a bad idea, but I doubt his sincerity in either relationship. The first ended in divorce ( STOP. I do not mean to suggest that all people who are divorced were insincere in their commitment to marriage...), and just look at the second: a nasty hag who goes out of her way NOT to be seen with him...he actually had to pull her onto the stage the other night. I think at least one marriage was of 'convenience'. Guess which one.

In any event, is this the kind of person we want as leader (Mr. Kerry, like most democrats, would likely see himself as 'ruler', as we're too stupid to run our own lives...they'll run them for us :x )? Just an opinion, but food for thought. 8)

If you want more ammo:

National Review
PO Box 667
Mount Morris, IL 61054-7529

one year subscription: 29.50 (published biweekly)

or goto www.nationalreview.com

or subscription department: (815)734-1232


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

RPD931 @ Fri Oct 01 said:


> ...Her point is like 50% of the other Kerry voters "I don't like Bush" (phew!! thank god, lol :wink: ), but she cannot provide a reason other than that to vote for Kerry.... :shock:


*RPD* - then encourage her to throw a vote for Nader... :wink:

Posted Sat Oct 02, 2004 4:33 pm:



dcs2244 @ Sat Oct 02 said:


> If you want more ammo:
> 
> National Review
> PO Box 667
> ...


*DCS* - I knew your had to be a fellow WFB disciple...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Amen, brother! There are other good mags out there, but I think NR is the best.

Check out the Washington Times National Weekly Edition: excellent editorials, cartoons and the letters section won't make you puke! Also, Wes Pruden's column hit's the nail on the head every time! (Their cartoonist's depiction of Bill Clinton shows BC with a bra hanging out of his pocket. The John Kerry depiction has a 'string of ears' hanging out of his pocket!) 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

OK I don't like either candidate. But sense we have plenty of pro-Bush writing, here is some of what the Kerry people are saying. Bush is the first president to loose jobs in 70 years. Also Bush has said that American jobs going over seas is good for our economy. That the Bush administration misled the american people by telling them that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction, and connections to Al-Queda. neither have been proved. Also Bush does not support stem cell research. Like I said I don't like either one.
What is Really scary is if/when Kerry losses get ready for "HILLARY in 08"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Lance,

Forgive the brevity of this post...I had prepared a detailed rebuttal of those views, however, I lost the post (I was 'signed-off'...yes, I did copy it to the clip board...but that's another story :x )

1. Naturally, 9-11 did not exacerbate the recession that Mr. Bush inherited from Mr. Clinton.

2. Out-sourcing is due to a lack of qualified people in the domestic labor pool. Further, some groups of american workers have priced themselves out of the market. Labor costs will level off amongst different markets over time: it just may not be 'fast enough' for some people, but it will happen (read Human Action, by Ludwig Von Mises).

3. The Bush administration did not mislead or lie to anyone. The intelligence services of many nations thought that SH had WMD.

4. There are seventy stem cell lines available for research...very few of those are being used at this time. Mr. Bush stated that he will not authorize any additional lines (in addition to the 70). In any event, researchers have indicated that any commercially useful products are decades away...we're not even close.

Vote for the least dangerous...GWB...at least he took the fight to them.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Please tell me the latest Kerry polls are showing just a TEMPORARY jump from the debate. They will go back down...wont they???
I'm starting to worry.

Looking forward to the next debate. Hopefully Bush is re-loading


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Relax, the latest poll (Rasmussen) is showing a dead heat: 49/49. The VP debate will be important (Cheney rules!). The next pres debates will be telling as well.

I expect the polls will fluctuate over the next four weeks. As far as the last debate, yes, Mr. Kerry won on style...but flip/flopped once again: now he has a concrete stance on Iraq...which is virtually indistinguishable from the president's stance!

So why vote for Mr. Kerry?

Because he's not GWB...that's the only reason!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

well said dcs 224,
I disagree about 9/11 not hurting the economy. The travel industry might disagree also. As well as any places where tourism is big. I do agree that americans are out pricing them selves. That all has to do with the standard of living. People chasing the american dream, but don't want to pay for the high price of goods. Ex: Joe wants to live large, so he demands a large salary at his factory job. But Bob would rather pay cheap money for the same product made in China/Mexico. Joes business either goes under due to lack of sales, or moves to China/Mexico. But the point is that those jobs go elseware or are lost. The sinking econamy that you speak really deflated when things like the ENRON scandal hit. This caused the american investor to have a a great deal of mistrust in investing their money. The misdeeds of that company occurred while on Clintons watch, but it will go with out being said which candidate is very closely connected to ENRON. 
As for US intelligence, we are the leaders of the world, our word that there is WMD in a country that should not have them, was and is valued in the worlds eyes. Check out the White house official web site, look for the coalition of the willing, not the super powers we need in our corner. Richard Jewell will always be the olympic park bomber because the FBI said so in the beginning. 
As for stem cell it is I will conced that to you for now.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

GWB would have a much better lead in the current polls if he had a different VP choice... 

But shame on anyone who votes for Flip-flop Kerry. How does voting for someone "just because it ain't Bush" make us any safer? :shock: These morons would rather vote for a guy (Kerry) who spends half his morning trying to decide what socks to wear... or whether or not he really wants the presidency. He can't make up his damn mind on ANYTHING. Other countries will see that, when he changes his policies back and forth, they will see he is a WEAK leader and take advantage of that. Kerry will put us in more danger than we have ever been. 

I honestly cannot believe the Democrats endorsed Kerry... as soon as he pulled the "not sure if he'll accept the party nomination" Bullshit, the should've found someone else. He has NO credibility

Keep Bush!


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Kerry was probably the kind of kid in grammar school that would cry when the teacher would run out of gold stars to give him. He want's to be president just to have another title and more power. The guy has zero credability as far as I'm concerned. I'll be voting for the man with some actual conviction.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I just sent in my paperwork to switch over to the Republican party... I grew up in a democrat household, but I just disagree with too many issues of dems.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This last election I switched from Repub to Demo so I could vote in the Demo primary...I voted for Sharpton (one less vote for Kerry)

I normally vote as a registered demo just to mess with the works...sometimes as an independant so that if it's an important local election, I can vote Repub.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Kerry was probably the kind of kid in grammar school... Did Bush go to grammar school? I sure couldn't tell by the debate. ahhh ummm yea...ahhh thanks Bush enough said Kerry will get my vote this election.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

As of now I'm not in LE (Working on getting there though), but I go to work every day and everyone I know is voting for Kerry because they "don't like Bush". Honestly, I'd rather them vote for Nader if that is their only reason. At least a 3rd government funded party could be a fun race.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

trel @ Tue Oct 05 said:


> Kerry was probably the kind of kid in grammar school... Did Bush go to grammar school? I sure couldn't tell by the debate. ahhh ummm yea...ahhh thanks Bush enough said Kerry will get my vote this election.


Nobody said President Bush would be mistaken for a Rhodes scholar, but neither will he be mistaken for an America hating, seditious, flip-flopping, world view elitist with blind ambition. W may not be the most eloquent speaker you've ever seen, but you can trust him to defend the United States, and that's good enough for me. Now don't you have a bong and a Playstation II to get back to precious?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I would never trust a president who put world opinion above the security and interests of the United States. We elect a president to represent OUR (this country's) interests, not the rest of the world. As far as the rest of the world is concerned, there are two kinds of nations, allies and enemies.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

So Mr. Bush is no Williams Jennings Brian...at least he's not a traitor that freely met secretly with representatives of the North Vietnamese government (in France :shock: ) and gave false testimony before congress that reinvigorated the North Vietnamese war effort, giving them hope to fight on when they were about to surrender (according to General Giap).

Having given "...aid and comfort to the enemy...", Mr. Kerry unlawfully holds the office of senator, in violation of the constitution.

Mr. Kerry is hailed as a hero by communist Vietnam...his contribution to their war effort is noted in their war museum.

How many american/vietnamese/ROK troops died as a result of his lies before congress? :evil: 

Make mine Mr. Bush...he's not a genius or a dope...just a regular guy.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I agree that Bush would probably have an easier time getting elected if he had another VP running on the ticket, but I will vote for Bush regardless of who his VP is. Any VP is better than Kerry as president


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

BartA1 @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> I agree that Bush would probably have an easier time getting elected if he had another VP running on the ticket, but I will vote for Bush regardless of who his VP is. Any VP is better than Kerry as president


*BART* - Cheney is a mentsh! The lefties hate him for his conservative values. I have nothing but admiration for the guy.
If the Iranians pissed themselves when RR took office they would shit themselves if DC was ever sworn in as Prez... :no:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

The only reason Cheney isn't Pres and Bush isn't VP is because Cheney is so close to death...which is too bad, because he put up a good fight last night.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

trel @ Tue 05 Oct said:


> thanks Bush enough said Kerry will get my vote this election.


How any law enforcement officer could vote for that liberal Kerry is beyond me. A defense attorney maybe, but a cop, never!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

lancegoodthrust @ Sun Oct 03 said:


> .......What is Really scary is if/when Kerry losses get ready for "HILLARY in 08"


*Could you possibly imagine this thing in the Whitehouse again? And as PRESIDENT no less!
Dear God say it isn't so... *:uc: P: :uc: P: :uc: P:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice picture of the _"thing"_


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nah, not the "thing"...James Arness was never as goofy as Hillary! 8)

The photo does capture her 'essence', though.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

KozmoKramer @ Thu Oct 07 said:


> lancegoodthrust @ Sun Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > .......What is Really scary is if/when Kerry losses get ready for "HILLARY in 08"
> ...


She looks like something Batman should be defending us from!!!!!! :uc:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks like Count Chocula. I think we should agree never to post this picture again.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

EMcNeice @ Tue September 28 said:


> Ok, I am a supporter of Bush. I go to college and frequently the topic of the presidental candidates come up. Often i end up getting in arguments with people because its seems like sometimes i am the only Bush supporter in my classes, some people even seem discusted by this. Honestly, i don't know a great deal about Kerry, but from what i've seen, i don't like him, and I've never really minded G.W. I know this message board is pro Bush for the most part, can someone give me some fuel for my arguments why Bush is better than Kerry?


I hear you. I go to BSC, and I live with 4 other people, they all support Kerry. My best friend supports Kerry. During the first debate, we had a few people over and out of the 7 or 8 people in the room I was the only Bush advocate. And you're right, no one had a reason but "He's not bush."

My best friend and I got in an argument over the summer about it. She says she votes for the PARTY not the PERSON. I said that was the stupidest thing I've ever heard. It seems to me that last night during the debate, Kerry really didn't have anything to SAY. He just kept saying "I have a plan, I have a plan"....but never said what it was about.

And what was that with the "You own a timber company" thing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Anyone have reasons for voting for Bush, besides that he does not flip flop. That reason is worn out. Mabe we should start a new thread on this but has anyone seen Fahrenheit 9/11?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Vote for Mr. Bush, he will lead us into the future...Mr. Kerry has promised to retreat and leave the Iraqis dangling.

Fahrenheit 911 should be the topic of another thread. You should check-out "Celsius 41.11 - the temperature at which the brain dies". I haven't seen it (yet), it supposedly exposes Mr. Moore's documentary for the fabrication it is.

Hopefully, Fahrenheit 911 is not informing your decision.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

> Anyone have reasons for voting for Bush, besides that he does not flip flop. That reason is worn out. Mabe we should start a new thread on this but has anyone seen Fahrenheit 9/11?


Hmm...where to begin? For starters you are looking at this the wrong way. This election is not simply a referendum on president Bush. Simply voting for Kerry because he is "anbody but Bush" is very shallow and short sited. *This election is about two completely different ideologies, and which of those will shape the future of this country!*

Bush = Puts America first.
Kerry = Idolizes and worships at the alter of the UN.

Bush = Has strong convictions concerning abortion;Supported the partial birth abortion ban.
Kerry = Claims to be Catholic, but voted against the partial birth abortion ban.

Bush = Supported the Laci Peterson law that would stiffen penalties for anyone who harms a pregnant woman.
Kerry = Voted against the Laci Peterson law.

Bush = Says what he means and does what he says.
Kerry = Says whatever is to his political advantage at the time, and his voting record shows it.

Bush = Believes in a strong military etc.
Kerry = Throughout his career has sought to weaken the military by voting against development of key weapons systems.

Bush = Increased funding for intelligence gathering etc.
Kerry = Voted for the largest cut in intelligence funding ever propsed!

VERY IMPORTANT !!
Bush or Kerry will have the opportunity to appoint at least 1, and perhaps 2 or 3 new Supreme Court Justices during the next four years. This is of paramount importance. The Supreme Court has far more impact on our day to day lives than does the man sitting in the oval office. The importance of this can not be understated. The idealogical makeup of the Supreme Court will be dramaticaly affected by this election!

Regarding Farenheight 911, yes I saw it. Did you see the movie about Garfield the cat? Both films are equally relevent to this election! :roll:

Ryan


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Garfield movie was more true to life, I thought...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

OK Just adding my 2 cents here.
Bush seems to be the best choice to lead this nation during these times of unrest &amp; uncertainty. Sure, we are down 1 million jobs like Kerry says but who's fault is that? This outsourcing of jobs started way before GWB was in office and has continued to this day. One way to stop it is buy American products. I know I do, every chance I get. You will not see a foreign car in my driveway, EVER. I tell my brother-in-law to park his German car on the street. 

Can anybody name 1 thing that "liveshot" Kerry has done in his 20+ years as a Massachusetts Senator? Only thing that comes to mind here is his going over to Mogadishu with Jesse Jackson to secure the release of the Blackhawk pilot Durant during that abortion that Klinton created over there. Sure, Bush's father sent them there but Klinton failed to properly arm them with tanks and other vital materials necessary to do the job correctly. Klinton said it would send "...the wrong message" during a humanitarian effort. Well you see how humane those animals behaved with the corpses of the US soldiers. 

Say what you will about each others military records. Bush was stateside during Viet Nam and Kerry joined the Swiftboats because of the relatively few casualties they suffered and was the safest berth within the combat zone. I have cut myself shaving and bled more than John Kerry has during his 4 months of combat. 

At least GWB doesn't go around tooting his horn about being a hero during the VN war. The PX must have been selling Purple Hearts, 3 for a dollar &amp; that cheap SOB bought them and needed to get the documenttation so he could wear all 3. Nothing like telling people that you are going to be president some day, 30+ years in the future.

Alright, I may have gone off track here &amp; could go on forever about that puke Kerry. Let's bring it down to basic facts. Who would you rather have over to your house for steak &amp; a beer? Bush hands down. Besides, Kerry wouldn't come anyway because I don't cook french foods or serve wine at my cookouts. Kerry's a putz, plain &amp; simple.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

lancegoodthrust @ Sat Oct 09 said:


> *She looks like Count Chocula*....


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Housing,

You are 210% right. I was watching PBS yesterday and they had a special on about the big dig and how Dukakis and Salvucchi along with Tip O' Neil tried to get it going in the 80's and how Reagan saw it for what it was and VETOED it.

Then there was a segment where Ted Kennedy spoke about it and BANG!!!! there was a couple pictures of KERRY flashing on the screen while Ted was still talking!
WTF!?!?!?!
:uc: 
Is that subliminal or what? Gotta love the media, even PBS seems to have sold out!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

PBS and NPR never 'sold-out'...they have always been elitist snobs, the wine-and-brie crowd. They and their supporters are socialists. Not that I care if the socialist elites have their own propaganda outlet, just not at the taxpayers expense! :evil: If you enjoy some of their programs, you can watch them on BBC America, which is not supported by our tax dollars.

The History Channel had a good documentary about 'the big dig' on Modern Marvels. t:


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

don't forget to add that the Communist Party of the United States (CPUSA) has endoresed John Kerry as their candidate.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

I just read an article about that slob Moore. He is trying to put his Fahrenheit movie on pay -perview the night before the election... to stop Bush.

Imagine he expects people to pay $9.95 for this one night only event...unbelievable.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The scary part is that some people will buy the ppv: fortunately, most of them are already voting for Mao...er, Mr. Kerry...


----------

